# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Δοκιμαστικο για ΒΒ λίνκ με προοπτικές

## Thanosch

Καλησπέρα …

Είμαι ο κόμβος 2158 (nodedb)  ::  . Έχω ένα ΒΒ link με ΑΤΙΑ και ένα interface που κάθετε! Για την ακρίβεια 2 …  ::  Μετά από ένα τέστ που έγινε σήμερα έχω στρέψει προς MAUVE την cisco μου και εκπέμπω στο 6ο κανάλι με ssid Test-Thanosch

[email protected]:~# iwconfig eth0 
eth0 IEEE 802.11-DS ESSID:"Test-Thanosch"
Mode:Managed Frequency:2.437GHz Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
Bit Rate:11Mb/s Tx-Power=17 dBm Sensitivity=0/65535
Retry limit:16 RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality:176/10 Signal level:-114 dBm Noise level:-86 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:546831 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:164 Invalid misc:2583429 Missed beacon:0

Θα το αφήσω μέχρι και την Κυριακή το απόγευμα για τα scan που είναι προγραμματισμένα. Από την Δευτέρα θα την γυρίσω Πειραια.  ::  

Άρα για να τα κάνουμε μια σούμα … 

1)Έχω BB λινκ με ΑΤΙΑ  ::   ::   ::  
2)Επιθυμώ BB λίνκ με Αθήνα για να την ενώσω με ΒΒ λίνκ Πειραιά
3)Αν δεν βρούμε Αθήνα θα περνάτε μέσω ΑΤΙΑ και το τρίτο θα γίνει ΑΡ

Αυτά … περιμένω απαντήσεις …  ::

----------


## koem

Θα ήταν τέλεια αν συνδεόσουν με MauVe!

----------


## cisco

Σε πιάσαμε πριν λίγο από το 2715. Υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο σύμφωνα με το nodedb αλλά είχαμε ένα πολύ ψηλό ιστό την ώρα του scan.

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...15&nodeid=2158

Δε μπορέσαμε να συνδεθούμε πάνω στο link.

Θες να δοκιμάσουμε κάποια στιγμή και από τις δύο μεριές ταυτόχρονα;

----------


## Thanosch

> Υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο σύμφωνα με το nodedb


 Δέν υπάρχει φυσικό εμπόδιο .. ειμαι σε βουνο πανω .. απλα εκανα λαθος δήλωση.  ::  




> Δε μπορέσαμε να συνδεθούμε πάνω στο link


 Είναι μια cisco 352 ... Δέν γυρνάει σε ΑΡ  ::  Είναι client

Να το μελετήσουμε ...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Θα ηταν καλα αν γινοταν να βγει ενα link Νικαια-Βοτανικος με προοπτικη επειτα να βγει ενα ακομη link απο Βοτανικο με Αιγαλεω η και με Κορυδαλο.
Ετσι θα ενωναμε και το κενο που υπαρχει στο βοτανικο και θα συνδεαμε με σαφως πιο κοντινα links την Νικαια με Κορυδαλο/Αιγαλεω.

----------


## Angelos

Πρίν 10 λεπτά, μετά απο ένα scan απο τη ταράτσα μου (κέντρο της Αθήνας - Εξάρχεια) έπιασα σήμα απο το "Test-Thanosch"

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=2928

Μακάρι να είμουν μόνιμα Ελλάδα να στήναμε κανένα BB...  :: 

edit: kismet scan έκανα... το σήμα ήταν πολύ χαμηλό

----------


## MAuVE

> Θα ήταν τέλεια αν συνδεόσουν με MauVe!


Εχω κάποιες σκέψεις για συγκατοίκηση, αλλά θα αρχίζει να παραπονιέται ο ΑΤΙΑ, ο Θάνος δεν θα είναι ευχαριστημένος κ.λ.π.

Πάντος η οπτική επαφή είναι άριστη, αφου συνδέθηκε στο ΑΡ μου που κοιτάει καμία 25 μοίρες δεξιότερα.

----------


## Thanosch

Νίκο ανέπτυξε την θεωρία σου … Αλλά εγώ το βρίσκω περιττό. Δηλαδή να υπάρχει μια εναλλακτική διαδρομή MAuVE – ThanosCh, σε τι ν’ αποσκοπεί. Να γλυτώσουμε ένα hop;  ::  Σκοπός μου είναι η δημιουργία σταθερών και ποιοτικών link, όπως ανάφερε και ο Σπύρος, σαν του ΑΤΙΑ που βρέξει χιονίσει (και τα δύο δοκιμασμένα  ::  ) να μην "πέφτει". 

Angelos φυσικό είναι να μην με πιάνεις καλά γιατί στοχεύω πολύ ψηλά.

Σπύρο μπορώ να καλύπτω και τον Κορυδαλλό αλλά δεν βλέπω δραστηριότητα .. εκτός από την μεριά Κερατσινίου, Αμφιάλης και Περάματος (Τώρα αν ξέχασα κάποιον να το συμπληρώσει).  ::  


 ::  Δεκτές όλες οι ιδέες  ::  για συζήτηση …

----------


## Angelos

Στοχεύεις MAuVE ?

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στοχεύεις σχεδόν στο ίδιο ύψος με το δικό μου site (nodedb: 292 :: . Τεσπά... άστο καλύτερα γιατί τη τρίτη τη κάνω πάλι οπότε...  ::  

Ps: Δοκίμασες iwconfig eth0 mode master για να γυρίσεις την 352 σε AP και δεν λειτουργεί σε AP mode ?

----------


## Thanosch

> Ps: Δοκίμασες iwconfig eth0 mode master για να γυρίσεις την 352 σε AP και δεν λειτουργεί σε AP mode ?





> Δε μπορέσαμε να συνδεθούμε πάνω στο link.



Μόλις απαντησες  :: 

Sorry το διόρθωσα  ::

----------


## Angelos

Άστο σου λέω!
(έγραψα εγώ ποτέ για "σύνδεση στο link" ? σου έγραψα ότι με kismet είδα ένα χαμηλό signal strength)
Άστο  :: 

edit: Τώρα βρήκα σε κάποια sites ότι η pci/lmc 352 παίζει μόνο σε Client/Ad-hoc... δε το ήξερα και ρώτησα... thanx... συνεχίστε παρακαλώ  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Νίκο ανέπτυξε την θεωρία σου … …


Η θεωρία μου λέει τα εξής : 

Σας έχω και τους δύο σε μία γωνία 12 μοιρών (249 ΑΤΙΑ, 261 εσένα)

Με μία κεραία μπορώ να σας βλέπω και τους δύο.

Εφόσον εσύ έχεις λινκ με τον ΑΤΙΑ με σωστή ρύθμιση του κόστους δεν γίνονται τα :

MAuVE - Thanosch - ATIA
Thanosch - MAuVE - ATIA
ATIA - Thanosch - MAuVE

γιατί υπάρχουν οι κατευθείαν διαδρομές

Από αυτό προκύπτει και το κέρδος για το δίκτυο

Διερχόμενα πακέτα από μένα προς εσένα, δεν είναι ανάγκη να κατέβουν στον ΑΤΙΑ και να ξανανέβουν από αυτόν προς εσένα. 
Πάνε κατευθείαν από εμένα σ΄εσένα.

Αν δεν είχες λινκ με τον ΑΤΙΑ τότε θα χρησιμοποιούσες εμένα σαν ενδιάμεσο στη μισή ταχύτητα πράγμα μη αποδοτικό, αλλά είπαμε έχεις....

----------


## cisco

Αν θές Thanosch στείλε μου με pm το τηλέφωνό σου, να συζητήσουμε αν μπορούμε και αν βολεύει να κάνουμε ένα BB link.
Εγώ, πάντως, είμαι διατεθιμένος να βάλω δύο ή τρια BB links και αφενός να ενεργοποιήσω κάπως την περιοχή μου (με access point) και αφετέρου να ενώσω κάποιες περιοχές που είμαι ανάμεσα.

----------


## Thanosch

Τέλος το τέστ απο Αθήνα .. οσοι πιασατε πιασατε  ::  Τα λίνκ βγήκαν  ::  

Απο ΑΥΡΙΟ 10 πμ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΕΙΡΑ Ο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ , Κερατσίνι , Αμφιάλη αν και υπάρχει ενα έτοιμο για προφήτη Ηλία  :: 

 ::  Για Αμφιάλη Πέραμα και Κερατσίνι σύντομα ΑΡ  ::

----------


## craven

Δες μήπως πιάνεις και το awmn-550-909 (μοιάζει bb αλλά είναι γυρισμένο σε AP από εμένα) εσένα σε σημαδεύει η ... πλάτη της grid και το AP είναι με ιδιαίτερα χαμηλομένα τα db αλλά που ξέρεις... αλλιώς θα την γυρίσω 180 μοίρες να δώ...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Επροτάθη ο εξής δακτύλιος 

Thanosch - ATIA - Cisco - Tenorism - Spirosco - MAuVE - Thanosch

Το θέτω σε δημόσια συζήτηση/κρίση

Ιδιαιτέρως με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη του ΑΤΙΑ και όσων συνδέονται σε αυτόν.

----------


## craven

> Επροτάθη ο εξής δακτύλιος 
> 
> Thanosch - ATIA - Cisco - Tenorism - Spirosco - MAuVE - Thanosch
> 
> Το θέτω σε δημόσια συζήτηση/κρίση
> 
> Ιδιαιτέρως με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη του ΑΤΙΑ και όσων συνδέονται σε αυτόν.


Αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι προς εδώ τότε θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε και τον δακτύλιο

Thanosch - Craven - Pavlidisd - Stelios1540 - Hook - B52 - Spirosco - Tenorism - Cisco - Atia - Thanosch

Επίσης ίσως χρήσιμος αποδειχθεί και ο προς δημιουργία κόμβος TzTonia εφόσον είναι σε ιδιαίτερα καλό σημείο ως προς τον Thanosch και με αρκετά καλή θέα προς πολλά σημεία της αθήνας...

Αρκετά μεγαλύτερος δακτύλιος αλλά ίσως ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμος..

Φυσικά ακόμα καλύτερα θα είναι αν μπορεί να πέσει πιό κοντά στην "πηγή" πχ pavlidisd ή stelio κτλ..

Γενικα καλοί είναι οι δακτύλιοι και οι εναλλακτικές διαδρομές..

----------


## cisco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Επροτάθη ο εξής δακτύλιος 
> 
> Thanosch - ATIA - Cisco - Tenorism - Spirosco - MAuVE - Thanosch
> 
> Το θέτω σε δημόσια συζήτηση/κρίση
> 
> Ιδιαιτέρως με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη του ΑΤΙΑ και όσων συνδέονται σε αυτόν.
> ...


Ίσως θα μπορούσε να βγεί καλύτερα το ATIA-Cisco-Spirosco, μιας και με τον Spirosco φαίνεται να έχω αρκετά καλύτερη οπτική επαφή απ' οτι με Tenorism.

----------


## Thanosch

Απο της 12:30 εκπέμπω προς Πειραιά. Σημάδαψα το δεύτερο φουγάρο. Craven το βράδυ θα σημαδέψω να δω αν σε πιάνω

----------


## Thanosch

Τέλος οι δοκιμές ... Καιρός να ξεκινήσει η υλοποίηση  ::  ... Απο της 9:15 δεν θα εκπέμπει πουθενα  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Επεκοινώνησε μαζί μου ο ΑΤΙΑ, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι δεν συμφωνεί με τη προτεινόμενη ανασχεδίαση των οδεύσεων.

Ως εκ τούτου, και γνωστής ούσης της προτίμησής μου στα "ιστορικά" λινκς το λινκ μου με ΑΤΙΑ παραμένει ως έχει.

----------


## Thanosch

Και εγώ συμφωνώ στο να κρατηθεί το λίνκ ATIA - MAUVE όπως ανάφερα παραπάνω γιατι είναι ανούσιο να καταργηθεί και θα αναζητήσουμε νέο κόμβο ... δόξα το Θεό έχω μια αλάνα μπροστά μου. Θα αφήσω ένα interface για μελλοντικό λινκ. 

Δυστυχώς όσοι είναι πίσω από τον λόφο (δεξαμενές) παλιό στρατόπεδο Γερμανών δεν πιάνω … Το ΑΡ θα στηθεί την Παρασκευή ή μάλλον το Σαββατοκύριακο που θα είναι έτοιμο το special Feed λόγω θέσεως..  ::   ::

----------


## Thanosch

Ποιός μένει στην οδο Γέμελου και κατι Γωνία στην Νίκαια ;;; Σημερα κόντευα να τρακαρω γιατι είδα ενα feeder του Στέλιου πηγαίνοντας στον Στελιο!! Είναι γυρισμένο προς Πειραια

----------


## Thanosch

Με ένα γρήγορο scan αλλα pavlidisd απο την ταρατσα με πιάτο επιασα¨:




> awmnduck-foxer 65	756814	788928	9	520	2822
> AWMN_736_GRGS 47	20219	2737	15	130	92
> awmn_280-1433 16	122	0	0	2	0
> AWMN_2158AP 100	16645931	17210902	352	18847	75581
> awmn1064-AP-TEST 26	219	0	0	3	0
> awmn-AP1433 65	440404	458192	171	1112	2410
> awmn-913 28	463	0	0	5	0
> awmn-588 33	4544	0	5	39	0
> awmn-493 33	3201	0	0	33	0
> ...


κι άλλους αλλα τους αγνοούμε ... copy paste:  ::

----------


## xaotikos

awmn-191b 
Έπιασες τον DiGi από εκεί???????

----------


## andreas

Επιασε και μενα  ::

----------


## sotiris

> awmn-191b 
> Έπιασες τον DiGi από εκεί???????


αυτο ειναι ΒΒ μεταξυ digi και μενα.

----------


## Thanosch

Για να αναθερμάνουμε το topic αγνοώντας κάποιους που ξέρουν. Μέχρι τώρα έχω :

1) BBlink με ATIA
2) Ένα ΑΡ με 1 client και 2 υπό ένταξη
3) Και επιπλέων 2 interface να κάθονται!

Ένα το προορίζω για cisco.

Το άλλο με όποιον μπορεί …




> 736 GrGs
> 1766 Duck 
> 1790 Foxer
> 453 gbakalas
> 1130 stevemad


Θα τους ειδοποιήσω μέσω pm και το topic

----------

